# How do I replace my in dash tach with a rally clock?



## EdR (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi.. I'm about to instal a hood tach on my 69 GTO and want to replace the in dash tach with a rally clock. Do I really need to take the entire dash out just to replace the tach?


----------



## BierManVA (Jan 6, 2014)

In my opinion...yes.

The screws mount the clock/tach from behind the dash. Plus you have to have power to the clock. It MIGHT be possible to do this "in the blind" by reaching up there but I wouldn't.


----------



## EdR (Sep 2, 2014)

BierManVA said:


> In my opinion...yes.
> 
> The screws mount the clock/tach from behind the dash. Plus you have to have power to the clock. It MIGHT be possible to do this "in the blind" by reaching up there but I wouldn't.


bummer.. doesn't sounds like a lot of fun pulling the dash out.


----------



## EdR (Sep 2, 2014)

I pulled the drivers seat out. I'm going to try laying down and checking it out. Maybe I can use a mirror or something to see up in there? idk.., I just hate to pull out the whole dash if I can avoid it somehow.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

The tach is held in by 3 screws. Two of them are up near the top of the cluster and one is at the bottom, towards the speedometer side.

If you can reach those upper screws, you should be able to make this happen without removing the entire cluster.

The clock uses the same mounting screws and lights as the tach, but the power feed for the clock is an orange and black wire; NOT the brown wire that feeds the tach signal to your tachometer.

I have removed the clock from my 68 without pulling the entire cluster, but it is a challenge.

Disconnect the battery before you start poking around up there.

And be sure to re-position the ground strips under the proper screws when you install the clock. Without a good connection through those ground strips, you can have all kinds of crazy electrical gremlins.


----------



## EdR (Sep 2, 2014)

jmt455 said:


> The tach is held in by 3 screws. Two of them are up near the top of the cluster and one is at the bottom, towards the speedometer side.
> 
> If you can reach those upper screws, you should be able to make this happen without removing the entire cluster.
> 
> ...


Awesome! It does seem fairly doable. At least a lot more doable then pulling the entire dash out. The nut on the bottom is accessible. I felt around at the top and it feels like one of the top nuts is missing already. Maybe someone has been down this road with this car in the past? Anyway.. thanks for the advice and the wiring/grounding info! I'm going to give this a shot. Worse case, I screw it up and wind up pulling the dash out which is what I would have had to do anyway.


----------

